# Canadian Drive to Fishing



## kjenkins11

Hey guys I'm looking for any tips and/or reviews on some drive to fishing in Ontario. Looking at an early May or middle of August trip. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## itchn2fish

Garry Litt was an excellant host. We had a great time here & caught many walleye, pike & whitefish....and some big ones too!
http://www.red-pine-lodge.com/


----------



## itchn2fish

There are also some really great brook trout (Specks!) streams nearby that you may want to check out, if you are so inclined. Garry can direct you to them.


----------



## frenchriver1

Think you may be a little late trying to get a place this year, considering many of the good places are probably already booked. However, if you want to try Riverview Cottages on the Dokis Reserve near Sudbury, you might get lucky. We have gone there for about 15 years and like it, obviously.


----------



## fishlogic

There are hundreds of places you could go to. I suggest you provide some additional information to help narrow it down. First and foremost, where are you coming from and how far are you willing to drive? What are your priorities? What species? Budget? American Plan?


----------



## kingfisher 11

fishlogic said:


> There are hundreds of places you could go to. I suggest you provide some additional information to help narrow it down. First and foremost, where are you coming from and how far are you willing to drive? What are your priorities? What species? Budget? American Plan?


Good questions

Try looking farther north, Wawa or Chapleau area. Lots of provincial parks you can drive to or outfitters in that area.
Heck Sudbury, you might as well fish the UP. Giving advice that most of the good outfitters are booked already is very misleading. Ontario is full of them and many good outfits would still have openings.


----------



## dosxx

PM sent


----------



## unclepaully

Check out this site. Tons of useful info. You can search the map by specific location. 

http://www.lineonfishing.com/


----------



## kjenkins11

Thanks guys. Looking for next year or the year after. Coming from the mount pleasant area. Like to keep the drive under 12 hrs. Looking for excellent pike fishing first and foremost. Walleye fishing should be decent to good. I'd prefer to bring my own boat. 4 guys going up. 2 boats. Could be on a meal plan or we could bring it ourselves. Like to keep it under 800 a man.


----------



## fishlogic

kjenkins11 said:


> Thanks guys. Looking for next year or the year after. Coming from the mount pleasant area. Like to keep the drive under 12 hrs. Looking for excellent pike fishing first and foremost. Walleye fishing should be decent to good. I'd prefer to bring my own boat. 4 guys going up. 2 boats. Could be on a meal plan or we could bring it ourselves. Like to keep it under 800 a man.


12 hours from where? 

edit: Sorry bud, I missed it in your post...


----------



## kjenkins11

Mt pleasant....


----------



## TK81

kjenkins11 said:


> Thanks guys. Looking for next year or the year after. Coming from the mount pleasant area. Like to keep the drive under 12 hrs. Looking for excellent pike fishing first and foremost. Walleye fishing should be decent to good. I'd prefer to bring my own boat. 4 guys going up. 2 boats. Could be on a meal plan or we could bring it ourselves. Like to keep it under 800 a man.


I spend a lot of time in the Wawa area. I suggest you look into the White Lake Provincial Park. You can camp or stay at a resort. You could even stay in White River and commute to the lake. About 7 hrs from Mt Pleasant. Lots of walleye and pike, and lots of opportunity for big speckled trout (brookies) in the area as well. Can't go wrong in this area. https://www.ontarioparks.com/park/whitelake


----------



## fishlogic

kjenkins11 said:


> Mt pleasant....


Sorry, I didn't see that in your previous post. Personally, I think finding a good drive to Northern Pike destination will be tricky. The one place that comes to mind is Onaman River Resort where you can fish the river for Walleye and Lake Nipigon for trophy Lakers, Brookies and Pike.

Check out these reports from Andrew Bunker:
http://ontariofishingcommunity.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=76129&hl=nipigon
http://ontariofishingcommunity.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=79380&hl=+onaman++river++resort
http://ontariofishingcommunity.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=70646&hl=+onaman++river++resort
http://ontariofishingcommunity.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=80377&hl=nipigon

and this one:
http://ontariofishingcommunity.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=75429&hl=nipigon


----------



## Wall-llard Willie

We do a week long remote camp trip to Missinaibi each year, they have a regular rustic campground as well as outpost camps. We typically try and get an outpost camp on an island. Fishing is great, you can target trout walleye pike perch white fish and bass.
Its about a 12 hour trip from Dearborn, there's a bait shop in Chaplaue "Pitts Place" the camp is 74 Km outside of town down a logging road.
www.ontarioparks.com/park/missinaibi
PM me if you want more info.


----------



## gillcommander

How about Kenora area Lake of the Woods. Might be a little farther than 12 hours but would definitely be worth it. Rainy Lake on American side of border in Minnesota would be great fishing and well within your budget per guy. Would still give you close to that Canadian experience. 

I've fished Wawa, Chapleau, and Foleyet areas and Northwest Ontario has always been better for me.


----------



## Huskies2002

I agree with fishlogic, Lake Nipigon is a sleeper for giant pike and eyes. More known for lakers and brookies. However it is big water with limited access and resorts. I have stayed at Onaman a few times and enjoyed. Also as Gill mentioned, you can't go wrong with LOTW. Lots of resort options there.


----------



## sourdough44

A few decades ago we ended up at 'Lake St Joseph' in NW Ontario. It's kinda a longer drive from SE MI, but it rates as a 'top 10' drive in fishing Lake in Ontario. There are endless bays to explore.

We had just come back from the bush. I think the fishing at L St Joe was just as good, mostly walleye.


----------



## itchn2fish

Huskies2002 said:


> I agree with fishlogic, Lake Nipigon is a sleeper for giant pike and eyes. More known for lakers and brookies. However it is big water with limited access and resorts. I have stayed at Onaman a few times and enjoyed. Also as Gill mentioned, you can't go wrong with LOTW. Lots of resort options there.


 Yes, great Laker & Brookie fishing, but some very large pike & 'eyes also! Check the feeder creeks for brookies also, especially above the waterfalls there where the pike can't reach & devour them!


----------



## kingfisher 11

itchn2fish said:


> Yes, great Laker & Brookie fishing, but some very large pike & 'eyes also! Check the feeder creeks for brookies also, especially above the waterfalls there where the pike can't reach & devour them!


Sounds like a lake I need to give a try. Do they have a provincial park on the lake? I would like to get into some brook trout also.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Esnagi lake lodge is one to take a look at for your distance and budget. You can't bring you're own boat though. 9ish hours from Mt. Pleasant to Missinabie then you jump on a train for 45min-1 hour and you're at the base of the lake where they will have boats to pick you up.

This lake is 27 miles from end to end. That's like having fish able water from Mt. Pleasant to Ithaca.


----------

